# Colorado Avalanche Information Center Bash



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Info on the CAIC Fundraiser from the thread at TGR. 



> CAIC BENEFIT BASH: November 13th, 2010
> 
> We are proud to announce the 3rd Annual CAIC Benefit Bash. It will be held November 13th, 2010 at the Breckenridge Riverwalk Center. 5pm-10pm.
> 
> ...


These guys are worth your hard earned $$$. Everyone in snow country benefits from the work they do. I should make it up for the party myself. Hope to see some of you Summit County types there.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I see they're raffling off at least one splitboard. I'll be there!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

And here I thought this thread had something to do with Hockey. :dunno:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> And here I thought this thread had something to do with Hockey. :dunno:


I'll give you some information about hockey.....the Flyers or going to get their asses beat by the Rangers tonight! :cheeky4:

(crosses fingers)


----------

